# Ezines and Online Magazines



## enrique (Mar 18, 2007)

Any *respectable *ezines and online magazines, or websites I can try selling non-fiction to? By respectable, I also mean that *pay* / are not a scam.

I'm a new writer, and don't mind getting paid small money at first, as long as it gets my name out there, before going to higher paing publications.


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 23, 2007)

here's where to find the answer to your question:

www.duotrope.com

there are situations where you need to do your own legwork... this is one of them...


----------



## enrique (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, but that's only fiction. I'm looking for non-fiction.


----------



## Mike C (Mar 23, 2007)

enrique said:
			
		

> Thanks, but that's only fiction. I'm looking for non-fiction.



In that case, do what everyone else does. Prepare for a long session on google.


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 23, 2007)

sorry, the separation of 'non-' made me miss it in a quick read of your post... 

mike's right... you can also spend some time in a major book store's magazine section [works till you get caught riffling through too many w/o buying any!]... a major library will solve that problem, but has to be a _really_ major one to cover all that's out there!... googling for mags in the genre/subject line you're interested in writing for, is your best/easiest bet...


----------



## americanwriter (Mar 24, 2007)

*Depending on your subject matter . . .*

If you're writing nonfiction, essays, etc, take a look at these.  I just sold a piece to CommonTies.com.  It's an upbeat ezine and I've enjoyed a lot of the essays there.  Don't forget to take a look at some of the smaller local papers around you.  You could probably get a foot in writing book reviews, if they have a section, and/or doing editorials, if that's your thing.  It could lead to feature pieces.  Some papers, though, because of contracts and union rules they can't do a lot with freelance writers, so be sure to check for their guidelines as well.  If you can handle the long lead times, and don't mind having your stuff shelved for a few weeks or months as the folks wade through their inflow of material, take a look at the Reviews, i.e. Missouri Review, Iowa Review, Prairie Schooner, and most of the other universities that have their own publications, etc.  Here are a couple of my nonfiction links: 

CommonTies.com 

This I believe! (NPR's short essays.  These get read on the radio, but their word count is important to fit in the slots.  Check out a few essays in their archives.  I don't recall if it's paying or not.)
http://thisibelieve.org/dsp_ShowEssay.php?lastname=burbach&uid=12446&start=0

Christian Science Monitor (It's not all about religion) http://www.csmonitor.com/aboutus/guidelines.html

New York Times Sunday Magazine
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28lives.t.html?_r=1&oref=slogin

Boston Magazine
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/corporate/contact/

American Profile Magazine (comes out as an insert in most magazines.  Sorry I don't have their link.)

Good luck!

There are lots out there but you'll have to do the footwork.  A reference book can help, but most of it's available online for free.  I tended to get discouraged to find one or more in the print reference and then go to find they were no longer in business, plus since I don't do poetry, rarely fiction, and there are many I simply wouldn't consider publishing to it just didn't work out to be a good use of my limited funds.


----------



## Glfralin (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm so glad for you that you have found some places on the web for your essays.  I have had a couple of essays published at writespot.org  
it does not pay, but if you want to get your work out there in front of a few more faces its a writers online magazine that is really growing and getting some exposure.

I figure that if I publish enough of the free and low pay material that editors find fits their needs, I am more likely to get my name out and have a little better chance.

Its also almost a must to use your blog not only for promoting your material, but its a great chance to journal about who you are and show you are a face with interests.  Photo's are great on a blog as well as exerpts of material that is unpublished that you don't mind putting out there.  I will check out your blog, which I haven't done yet, so this may be something you already know.


----------



## Glfralin (Mar 25, 2007)

Envy you blog design.  Is that  your own.  I really need to start using some of my html training more.  You may want to add some photographs.   These don't especially need to be only of you, although it would probably help to have one, but of things that interest you and give you a lighter side.


----------



## obsessedwriter (Apr 2, 2007)

*Non-fiction markets*

I write and sell most non-fiction articles to magazines and websites (oever 200 to date - yes - all paying markets). If you have a topic you are interested in, google "writers guidelines + your topic" - that should bring up some markets.

Also, you might consider subscribing to some writing newsletters, most will contain some paying markets, and great advice.

Some good newsletters incl.

The Obsessed Writers Group Newsletter
www.freewebs.com/obsessedwriters

www.fundsforwriters.com 

www.writergazette.com

Don't be shy to submit queries - take a chance and do it!
Cheers


----------



## PatriciaL (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree that you should Google-search sites related to your topic matter. Many of them have enewsletters and their editors welcome contributions. I believe there are directories of ezines--do a Google search for these, too.

Good luck,
Patricia Fry
www.matilijapress.com/publishingblog


----------



## SeattleCPA (May 8, 2007)

*Writing for pay for periodicals*

My own experience with writing for periodicals is kind of dated. (I used to regularly write for the big computer magazines and then also did the finance column for Inc. magazine on ocassion).

But I would make these two observations:

1. I think you're far more likely to make money writing on an area where you have technical expertise in addition to writing skills.

2. I think many (though not all) writers view a certain amount of periodical writing as PR for their other revenue generation activities. E.g., I'll write articles for freebie ezines, web sites, even industry mags merely to promote my books (which is where the real money is oftentimes) and web related revenue streams (which IMHO is where writers will make most of their money in the future).

Sorry if this is raining on anyone's parade, but you might as well understand the economics...


----------



## nikesbkid (May 8, 2007)

great thread, been looking for something like this for a while


----------



## Authorette (May 14, 2007)

*Diatrope*

Mammamaia,

Thanks a bunch for giving the link to Diatrope.  It is very informative!

Julie


----------



## mammamaia (May 14, 2007)

de nada, julie! [my oldest daughter's name, btw]

hugs, m


----------



## Kwhitener (May 16, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]http://www.freshyarn.com/current.htm

Freshyarn doesn't pay, but if you get accepted you'll be in great company. The site features established authors, comedians, producers, and a bevy of noteworthy contributors.

Here's a site I found on Craigslist:
http://www.commonties.com/blog/submit-a-story/

If what you're looking for is money, then that seems like a place you can submit to.

Personally, I'd rather be on Freshyarn because it seems more prestegious.
[/FONT]


----------



## tressa (Oct 2, 2007)

enrique said:


> Any *respectable *ezines and online magazines, or websites I can try selling non-fiction to? By respectable, I also mean that *pay* / are not a scam.
> 
> I'm a new writer, and don't mind getting paid small money at first, as long as it gets my name out there, before going to higher paing publications.


 
I use Helium - Where Knowledge Rules they pay really small but it's a great way to build up your portfolio. Or SearchWarp Writer's Community for Do It Yourself and Current Events Commentary  they are free, but again you are building up your portfolio. These sites give you a writer's resource box where you can link your website too, which might have paid items like ebooks etc. Or once you get out there, some one might contact you for paid jobs, either way good luck and remember there are a lot of sites to post free articles too.


----------



## JohnN (Oct 3, 2007)

How much are you all willing to get paid and how much is too little?


----------

